# What's on your Christmas wish list?



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What's on your Christmas wish list?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:googly: You mean besides you and your boa under the tree? :googly:

Probably DVDs and comics. Oh and socks.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What's on your wish list?

I want a sewing form or a mix master.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

A real big motor for my nova or a new motorcycle.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

skullboy said:


> A real big motor for my nova or a new motorcycle.


I just had a vision of one of those Hot Wheels with the big engines sticking out of the hood! LOL


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> I just had a vision of one of those Hot Wheels with the big engines sticking out of the hood! LOL


Thats the look I want,with the front tires up in the air!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

skullboy said:


> A real big motor for my nova or a new motorcycle.


Well your wish is late, I had just sold a 400 big block and tranny a while back.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well your wish is late, I had just sold a 400 big block and tranny a while back.


I think my old '79 Mercury Marquis had a 400 block engine??? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> :googly: You mean besides you and your boa under the tree? :googly:
> 
> Probably DVDs and comics. Oh and socks.


Gee, the best I could do for you is , maybe, a framed picture? 
Should I wear lipstick? LOL


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

XBOX 360 and a few games for it. Need something to cure my boredom this winter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> XBOX 360 and a few games for it. Need something to cure my boredom this winter.


You know, if I would have thought there would have been enough interest in these XBOX's I would have done a group buy.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Gee, the best I could do for you is , maybe, a framed picture?
> Should I wear lipstick? LOL


MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!!! ACK!!! 

i think post whore red is your color jiffy.......errrrrr..........jeffy 

i'll take a new harley while you're filling orders btw!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Some new tools, a gallon of latex to keep me busy during winter months, and maybe a trip to Aruba! What will I GET....probably DVD's, gloves, etc. Unless the kids took the hint and shopped for us at the after Halloween sales, and then maybe we'll get some stuff we can use next year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Gee, the best I could do for you is , maybe, a framed picture?
> Should I wear lipstick? LOL


Whatever yer perty little heart desires.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So post whore red will work for you then, right? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh Dear :zombie:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't have a list this year. It would be nice to find the animated skulls this year but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Necrobones has me sold on the Scary Terry talking skull, I'll just be bugging everybody here to help me figure it out!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh I just want Kouma under my tree.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> Oh I just want Kouma under my tree.


I dunno Teary. I think you're on the naughty list :devil:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wish I could go home for Christmas.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I want storage space for my eight foot tall Frankenbucky.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol.........just anchor him to your roof Sam


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

My daughters to stop bugging me about Ipods. I guess I'm trading anything automotive under the tree for their Evanesence induced twirling.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Spider Rider said:


> My daughters to stop bugging me about Ipods. I guess I'm trading anything automotive under the tree for their Evanesence induced twirling.


At least they are not asking for cars yet.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Wanna bet? My oldest is a year away from a learners permit. I figure she will share a truck with me until she gets the first few crashes out of her system. "Let's see, hands at 10 and 2, eyes far ahead and... oh look, a butterfly."


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Spider Rider said:


> Wanna bet? My oldest is a year away from a learners permit. I figure she will share a truck with me until she gets the first few crashes out of her system. "Let's see, hands at 10 and 2, eyes far ahead and... oh look, a butterfly."


Maybe you need to ask Santa for some Aspirin, extra strength. I think girls are worse in the car because they are always talking. Most of the time it is about their friends; jenny did that, tod didn't do this. It is hell. It is worse when they are talking and driving at the same time.

I would like to change my wish. I wish Spider Rider lives pass her daughter driving. And could you throw some aspirin in there too.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I thank you in advance.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I think girls are worse in the car because they are always talking.


Them's fighting words DT!! j/k

World peace is over wished for.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to race cars with women who were faster than me. My remarks were about my daughter, borderline ADD. I am wishing for a large aspirin bottle.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, scratch the XBOX 360 off of my list as I'm getting one today (along with the game Dead Rising) with my wad of birthday dollars! Sweet.

So, I guess that puts my x-mas wish list down to some more games for the new 360, some books, and the past two MST3K DVD sets I missed earlier this year.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd like a new bridge and tuning on my violin, a new used bow for it, and time to learn to play it. Also the register key on my bass clarinet needs a new pad, and could also use a tune up. Aside from that, I'd settle for peace on earth.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well i wanted heated handgrips but decided i dont mind riding in the cold, and i'm not doing any long trips in it so i can take it. So i guess i would like some plaster mix, some quickcrete,chicken wire,more cheesecloth,more sheer curtains to dye, and would like to try the joint compound ideas...and another workbench, 
i guess i could go on and on you get the idea. 
ok time to xmas up the recroom, we have a round robin coming up ...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd like a decent pair of headphones for under$100 that I can plug into my computer.

Got a pair of Phillips that fell apart.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd like a week of sleep, a week of time to myself and a good book to read.


----------

